# Screen Printing Vapor Apparel



## minlex (Feb 8, 2007)

I have an order for 100 of the Vapor Apparel shirts. I had planned obviously on sublimating them. However, the logo is just one color and really simple. I know if we sublimate them they won't have any hand, but has anyone screen printed on the vapor apparel and if so, how were the results.

Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Check out this thread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t11605.html, especially post # 10.

Sublimation might be better (easier).


----------



## minlex (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks, #10 was informative. We are printing just black on a white Vapor Apparel shirt, so it sounds like I could go with either sublimation or screen printing. Screen printing would be a lot cheaper and I guess I don't see the downside unless I am missing something.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

If you don't sublimate now,I mean set up for it, you can buy the transfers printed for you,, the customer will be really suprised I think at the end result, depending on the logo size a sheet will run you about 2 bucks printed and delivered,,, That would be 8 1/2 x 11


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Roger is dead on...sublimation leaves no hand and will please your customer...if you screen print, you will have a hand as screen printing is on top of the material and you feel it..sublimation is INTO the garment and you dont feel it and it will never crack...and again tip hat to Roger...if you dont have sublimation equipment...several of us on the board could help...you should list your location so maybe some member close to you could PM you for a quote..


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I assume, like plastisol transfers, he might be able to get 4 or more images per sheet? So he would be looking at 25 or less sheets.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh sure gang as many as you can,,only way to go if you are doing vapor anyway.


----------



## minlex (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. I currently do some sublimation I have one DK20 press. However, the thought of pressing 150 shirts is just too much for me. I got a quote of $2.75 per shirt to print and press. I know that is a good price, but to screen them with one color would be around .80 to .90 cents. However, I think everyone is right, sublimation is just a lot better. It just bothers me that I am doing so many of the same logo in black. Seems almost against everything that sublimation is about, but I know the hand will be a lot better with sublimation that screen printing.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

There are some good sized sublimators out there that would not hesitate to do a 1000 shirt run,, so 150 to 300 would be a piece of cake.


----------



## palmetto (Feb 22, 2008)

I say screenprint! I do sublimation on vapor apparel all the time but I also screenprint... or I should say contract out that. We had an order for 400 navy and gold performance shirts(used augusta brand) for a full color photo like print and had to go with screenprinting due to the dark colors. Even gold made the image look dark so our only option was screenprinting plus we did not want to press all those shirts front and back. They turned out great! The hand was light and most people are use to screenprinting and don't mind. In some cases, I actually prefer screenprinting to sublimation. It just depends on what I'm doing and the graphic and the numbers. Screenprinting can be much more profitable in large numbers than sublimation even contracting it out plus no work.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if you want profit...screen print or plastisol or digiprints BUT...this is on an expensive shirt...do the shirt justice..and an sublimate it...one other option...some heat press vinyl is very light..less hand than screen printing..


----------



## minlex (Feb 8, 2007)

I hadn't thought about vinyl, we have used Thermoflex and it does have a nice hand, I am not sure if there is a better vinyl with less. I guess for this order for 150 shirts I will probably sublimate. I think $2.75 seems like a fair price to print and apply.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Charles is correct sublimation is sublimated in to the garment. Sublimation will last the life io the garment. Where as screen printing will crack and faded by usage and washing of the garment. Yes, it is a little more expensive, but your customer will love the look and the feel of a sublimated shirt.


----------



## palmetto (Feb 22, 2008)

conde tech said:


> Charles is correct sublimation is sublimated in to the garment. Sublimation will last the life io the garment. Where as screen printing will crack and faded by usage and washing of the garment. Yes, it is a little more expensive, but your customer will love the look and the feel of a sublimated shirt.


I agree sublimation is great but it is limited by color options. My big client is a Navy Base and they want Navy blue shirts so I have no choice but to screenprint. We also have a vinyl cutter but do the math and you will see that orders over a 100 are better screenprinted or plastisol-which has a light hand as well. Plus, don't forget to factor in your time. I'd much rather press 150 plastisol prints then sublimate them. 8 secs and your done! Now compare that to 50secs (at least)per shirt.

I use easy weed as well as thermoflex and easyweed seems just as good. It just doesn't make since to cut and weed large numbers. At least not for me. Screenprinting is cheaper=more profit.


----------



## THINGSFORYOU (Jun 25, 2008)

were can you get vapor tee's at wholesale


----------



## minlex (Feb 8, 2007)

North American Distribution


----------



## THINGSFORYOU (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

